# Side Cutters Klein Vs. Knipex



## derekwalls (Dec 18, 2012)

Blue/black handled kleins dikes for me.


----------



## LaZyEyEdPsYcHo (Nov 20, 2013)

those are ***** 


these are sidecutters


----------



## nick.sek (Mar 3, 2013)

LaZyEyEdPsYcHo said:


> those are *****
> 
> 
> these are sidecutters


google strongly disagrees with that statement, but that could be that we are in different countries.... ***** as you call them we call side cutters, and the picture you attached linesman or combination cutters. Weird just over the boarder, that names would be so different. I am assuming you are American.


----------



## That_Dude (Feb 13, 2012)

Those Klein ***** look exactly like my Channellock *****. :laughing:

The Knipex double rivets sound like a good idea. Beats the single rivet ones I got. Another thing to buy come tax time. :thumbup:


----------



## LaZyEyEdPsYcHo (Nov 20, 2013)

*****....dikes....is short for diagonal cutters

just saying


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

nick.sek said:


> google strongly disagrees with that statement, but that could be that we are in different countries.... ***** as you call them we call side cutters, and the picture you attached linesman of combination cutters. Weird just over the boarder, that names would be so different. I am assuming you are American.


I call ***** - sidies or side cutters, those pliers he poster are linesmans and pliers with bolt gripping jaws are combination pliers.


----------



## That_Dude (Feb 13, 2012)

chewy said:


> I call ***** - sidies or side cutters, those pliers he poster are linesmans and pliers with bolt gripping jaws are combination pliers.


All of the Masters and Journeyman's above me call them *****.
Except for my professor who calls them "Alternate sexual orientation pliers".:whistling2:


----------



## dirtyfrank (Jan 25, 2011)

nick.sek said:


> google strongly disagrees with that statement, but that could be that we are in different countries.... ***** as you call them we call side cutters, and the picture you attached linesman or combination cutters. Weird just over the boarder, that names would be so different. I am assuming you are American.


What country you're in doesn't make much of a difference, and Google is not always right. Go look at the Klein/Knipex websites and look at the names of these pliers you speak of. 

Sure a guy who's been in the trade for 25 years calls diagonals "side cutters". That's probably all he's ever known them as. If an apprentice tries to tell this person that they're diagonal cutters... well you know how that's going to go. This has been beaten to death... just like the #8/10/12 with the black and red robertson screwdrivers. 

Even if you're right, which you aren't in this case, you shut your mouth and carry on knowing they're wrong, and in the end, it doesn't really make one bit of difference. You still have work to do.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

Seems pretty easy to me.
***** are side cutters(sometimes angled).
Linesmans are a crappily designed pliers that can be used as a hammer.


----------



## bmailman20 (Jan 4, 2013)

I always thought the "k" was silent in Knipex. 

Side note- one helper I had a few years ago told me he couldn't find his "Alignments". I told him I had no idea what he was talking about, so he grabbed my Linesmans, and said, 
"Alignments. You know, because they line up when you open and close them". 
I still laugh when I think of that.


----------



## nick.sek (Mar 3, 2013)

That_Dude said:


> Those Klein ***** look exactly like my Channellock *****. :laughing:
> 
> The Knipex double rivets sound like a good idea. Beats the single rivet ones I got. Another thing to buy come tax time. :thumbup:



The double rivets are huge, it is just like the mini bolt cutters they manufacture and I have never herd any negative feedback about them.

Here is my review on them:

http://youtu.be/8GZTS57WxTg


----------



## BababooeyHTJ (May 31, 2013)

Who the hell uses those crappy red handled Klein dikes?


----------



## farlsincharge (Dec 31, 2010)

Can't stand the blunted tips on the knipex. Klein 2000's for me.


----------



## Dan Wheeler (Nov 22, 2013)

I have used Klein and a couple other brands, but have been using knipex the last year or so. 

Love my knipex, lineman, side cutters, and various size channel locks. Good warranty on them.


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

nick.sek said:


> Hey everybody, keeping the momentum going on these tool reviews! This time it is all about side cutters, Klein Vs. Knipex.
> 
> The Knipex Twin Forces are beast much like the mini bolt cutters offering 50% reduced force needed. Based on the dual rivets.
> 
> ...


Klein is unmatched, IMO, when it comes to linesmans, sidecutters, and wire strippers


----------



## BababooeyHTJ (May 31, 2013)

I agree, except for the strippers part. Ideal has Klein beat there imo.


----------



## drspec (Sep 29, 2012)

360max said:


> Klein is unmatched, IMO, when it comes to linesmans, sidecutters, and wire strippers


I used to think the Klein journeyman linesman couldn't be beat
then I got a pair of Knipex


----------



## drspec (Sep 29, 2012)

BababooeyHTJ said:


> I agree, except for the strippers part. Ideal has Klein beat there imo.


youll laugh but I used to use the Ideal Super T strippers for years
now Im rocking a pair of Pittsburgh from Harbor Freight and theyre surprising pretty damn good
been using them for a few months now and there is practically no wear on them


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

LaZyEyEdPsYcHo said:


> those are *****
> 
> 
> these are sidecutters


No they aren't, side cutters have the word Klein on them.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

drspec said:


> I used to think the Klein journeyman linesman couldn't be beat
> then I got a pair of Knipex


Blasphemy!


----------



## robnj772 (Jan 15, 2008)

Haaa Haaa haaaa

:lol:


----------



## robnj772 (Jan 15, 2008)

jrannis said:


> Blasphemy!


That's the truth

Klein sucks


----------



## drspec (Sep 29, 2012)

jrannis said:


> Blasphemy!


the Knipex have been loose since day one

Kleins to me have always been too stiff


----------



## BababooeyHTJ (May 31, 2013)

drspec said:


> I used to think the Klein journeyman linesman couldn't be beat
> then I got a pair of Knipex


I did the same and it just confirmed that Klein Linesman pliers couldn't be beat. :whistling2:

Knipex sucks.


----------



## drspec (Sep 29, 2012)

BababooeyHTJ said:


> I did the same and it just confirmed that Klein Linesman pliers couldn't be beat. :whistling2:
> 
> Knipex sucks.


which model of Knipex did you get?

I wouldn't go back to Klein now unless someone bought them for me


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

BababooeyHTJ said:


> Who the hell uses those crappy red handled Klein dikes?


I do. I have had them for ten years and they still cut 16 TFF perfectly.


----------



## BababooeyHTJ (May 31, 2013)

drspec said:


> which model of Knipex did you get?
> 
> I wouldn't go back to Klein now unless someone bought them for me


The red and blue handled pair with fishtape puller.

Within the month I could see a nice air gap inbetween cutting edge. Not once have I ever had an issue with Klein pliers and I don't even buy the hard cutting Klein pliers.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

robnj772 said:


> That's the truth
> 
> Klein sucks


Oh stop it. You sound like the kinda DB that puts an American flag on his Toyota.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

Klein makes the best pliers while Ideal makes the best strippers.


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

MTW said:


> Klein makes the best pliers while Ideal makes the best strippers.


I just started using the ideal reflex t strippers I bought a couple months ago, as my Klein reflexes just wore out on #12 and the cutters don't work for crap any more. I'm pretty happy with the ideals, but I haven't gotten around to drilling the lock rivet out yet. Spring was thrown in the garbage as soon as they came out of the package. I also like that they will strip #10 stranded.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

The thing that really pisses me off about lowes ditching ideal is I can't get my favorite strippers easy anymore.


----------



## nick.sek (Mar 3, 2013)

jrannis said:


> No they aren't, side cutters have the word Klein on them.


Side cutter are not exclusive to Klein are they?


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

jrannis said:


> Oh stop it. You sound like the kinda DB that puts an American flag on his Toyota.


Aren''t most toyota's made in the USA nowdays?


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

sbrn33 said:


> Aren''t most toyota's made in the USA nowdays?


Pardon my ignorance.
Where made and where parts come from

http://abcnews.go.com/Business/american-cars/t/story?id=13801165&ref=https://www.google.com/

Who owns it

http://www.consumerreports.org/cro/news/2009/06/car-brands-who-owns-what/index.htm


----------



## robnj772 (Jan 15, 2008)

jrannis said:


> Oh stop it. You sound like the kinda DB that puts an American flag on his Toyota.


Huh?

I own a gmc. Toyota is pretty much made in USA, hell more made in the USA then Klein is 

Have you tried knipex?


----------



## nick.sek (Mar 3, 2013)

robnj772 said:


> Huh?
> 
> I own a gmc. Toyota is pretty much made in USA, hell more made in the USA then Klein is
> 
> Have you tried knipex?


To me it comes down to rewarding the best tool manufacture, if innovation is coming from other place why wouldn't you reward it. There is a reason why Japanese cars have won the market.


----------



## robnj772 (Jan 15, 2008)

nick.sek said:


> To me it comes down to rewarding the best tool manufacture, if innovation is coming from other place why wouldn't you reward it. There is a reason why Japanese cars have won the market.


And these klein cheerleaders haven't even tried the other brand


----------



## robnj772 (Jan 15, 2008)

sbrn33 said:


> Aren''t most toyota's made in the USA nowdays?


And my old ford was made in mexico except the transfer case was made in Japan 

Volkswagen is also made in mexico

You can thank the greedy unions by pushing for wages so high they had to go out of the country or go under.


----------



## electro916 (Jan 16, 2009)

BababooeyHTJ said:


> The red and blue handled pair with fishtape puller.
> 
> Within the month I could see a nice air gap inbetween cutting edge. Not once have I ever had an issue with Klein pliers and I don't even buy the hard cutting Klein pliers.


I have a pair of knipex ***** I got on clearance at Lowes for $13. Just started using them 2 months ago. I cut nothing but THHN and some other soft copper. There is now an air gap in between the cutting edges as well. They will not cut 14 stranded completely now, I have 10 pole lights to repair Friday and I bet they wont cut the ballast conductors, They just may fall out of the bucket, and I may need a new pair of Kleins on Friday.


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

Just ordered Knipex linemans with the ergo grip, crimper, NE nose, and fish tape puller. My old Kleins are worn out, and the ones I just bought that I blew up cost more, and were tighter than *insert inappropriate comment here*. Let's see how the Krauts do on these. Very unimpressed with Klein "quality" as of late.


----------



## nick.sek (Mar 3, 2013)

Going_Commando said:


> Just ordered Knipex linemans with the ergo grip, crimper, NE nose, and fish tape puller. My old Kleins are worn out, and the ones I just bought that I blew up cost more, and were tighter than *insert inappropriate comment here*. Let's see how the Krauts do on these. Very unimpressed with Klein "quality" as of late.


I got to agree, no innovation from Klein, but everyone else is making moves


----------



## BababooeyHTJ (May 31, 2013)

electro916 said:


> I have a pair of knipex ***** I got on clearance at Lowes for $13. Just started using them 2 months ago. I cut nothing but THHN and some other soft copper. There is now an air gap in between the cutting edges as well. They will not cut 14 stranded completely now, I have 10 pole lights to repair Friday and I bet they wont cut the ballast conductors, They just may fall out of the bucket, and I may need a new pair of Kleins on Friday.


I just bought a new pair of klien pliers yesterday. They've never failed me before.


----------



## nick.sek (Mar 3, 2013)

BababooeyHTJ said:


> I just bought a new pair of klien pliers yesterday. They've never failed me before.


I didn't say they make a bad product, I just like the feature of the twin-force. I own Klein, I use Klein, I'll probably will buy them again (depending on what, side cutters Knipex).


----------



## BababooeyHTJ (May 31, 2013)

Personally, I think that klein dikes are the best designed pair of dikes on the market. I beat the hell out of mine, the light blue handled hard cutting. The cutting edge takes a beating. They also work better for pulling staples or nails or just prying due to the shape of the head. That is probably my favorite feature.


----------



## BababooeyHTJ (May 31, 2013)




----------



## robnj772 (Jan 15, 2008)

I can post pics of Klein tools that look worst then that ....NEXT


----------



## BababooeyHTJ (May 31, 2013)

After a month or two of cutting copper? I doubt it.

I've owned quite a few pairs of Klein linemans and not once had an issue. Other than them being stiff initially.


----------



## robnj772 (Jan 15, 2008)

BababooeyHTJ said:


> After a month or two of cutting copper? I doubt it. I've owned quite a few pairs of Klein linemans and not once had an issue. Other than them being stiff initially.


Well if you never had an issue why have you owned so many pairs?


----------



## drspec (Sep 29, 2012)

BababooeyHTJ said:


> After a month or two of cutting copper? I doubt it.
> 
> I've owned quite a few pairs of Klein linemans and not once had an issue. Other than them being stiff initially.


I don't think you have just cut copper with them.

Ive been using mine for everything. MC cable, copper, aluminum, ceiling grid tie wire, you name it, Ive cut it and I have NO problems with my Knipex.


----------



## nick.sek (Mar 3, 2013)

BababooeyHTJ said:


>


Deformed up a subject the a softer rockwell hardness is next to impossible isn't it? This looks abused, it happens.


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

I like how you guys refuse to accept that someone had a bad pair of knipex.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

ponyboy said:


> I like how you guys refuse to accept that someone had a bad pair of knipex.


Knipex ***** are crap.


----------



## robnj772 (Jan 15, 2008)

ponyboy said:


> I like how you guys refuse to accept that someone had a bad pair of knipex.


Just like the guys who refuse to accept that Klein pliers can also be bad


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

chewy said:


> Knipex ***** are crap.


Nope, no way, impossible. It's probably because you used them improperly and threw them into a volcano.


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

robnj772 said:


> Just like the guys who refuse to accept that Klein pliers can also be bad


 Those guys are few and far between anymore. And that's a far cry removed from someone accusing the person of abusing their tool to make it fail


----------



## BababooeyHTJ (May 31, 2013)

robnj772 said:


> Just like the guys who refuse to accept that Klein pliers can also be bad


I've owned 10 pairs of Klein pliers over the years. Not once ever had an issue. The one pair of Knipex pliers that I owned and never abused couldn't cut a damn sheetrock screw the first time that I tried. Thats enough for me, I'll stick to what I know works.

Also, I've abused every pair of pliers that I've ever owned. Never had an issue. And I'll say it again, I don't buy hard cutting klein pliers. Those Knipex pliers never even had the chance to be abused.



robnj772 said:


> Just like the guys who refuse to accept that Klein pliers can also be bad


I've never had it happen. Never seen it either. 

Why would I buy another pair of Knipex pliers after my track record with Klein has been so much better? There is even another person in this very thread claiming that the same thing happened to his Knipex ***** in this very thread. Not saying that its impossible but I'm not too impressed with what I've seen.


----------



## Bem (May 1, 2013)

I have had bad experiences with both. I would buy both again but right now kind of fun trying different brands. I will say I'm done wasting money on Klien screw sticks.


----------



## nick.sek (Mar 3, 2013)

Bem said:


> I have had bad experiences with both. I would buy both again but right now kind of fun trying different brands. I will say I'm done wasting money on Klien screw sticks.


NWS is a new one for me, and they are interesting. I got a pair of linesmans that are angled off for ergonomics and they are extremely comfortable after you get past their uniqueness. I also got their side cutters and extremely comparable to Twin-force, review is to be done some time next week latest


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

The thing I like about Klein ***** is the pointy head. Good for clipping harnesses tied up with little tyraps open.


----------



## ZZDoug (Apr 30, 2008)

robnj772 said:


> You can thank the greedy unions by pushing for wages so high they had to go out of the country or go under.


Your blame is misplaced buddy. In Germany a much higher percentage of manufacturing workers are unionized and their wages are higher than here in the USA as well. Yet Knipex and various other German toolmakers haven't had to "go out of the country". It was Klein management that decided to have their stuff made in China, probably so they could make a few more millions for themselves. If union labor is such a problem then why are the heavily unionized German toolmakers being so successful? Can you say better management boys and girls? German tool company management is generally composed of former craftsmen and engineers, not MBA graduates from Harvard who only care about this quarters bottom line and how much their bonuses are. Klein tools used to be just as good as anything from Germany or anywhere else, but not now. It was Klein management who decided to go in a different direction, if you are going to blame somebody it should be them.


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

ZZDoug said:


> Your blame is misplaced buddy. In Germany a much higher percentage of manufacturing workers are unionized and their wages are higher than here in the USA as well. Yet Knipex and various other German toolmakers haven't had to "go out of the country". It was Klein management that decided to have their stuff made in China, probably so they could make a few more millions for themselves. If union labor is such a problem then why are the heavily unionized German toolmakers being so successful? Can you say better management boys and girls? German tool company management is generally composed of former craftsmen and engineers, not MBA graduates from Harvard who only care about this quarters bottom line and how much their bonuses are. Klein tools used to be just as good as anything from Germany or anywhere else, but not now. It was Klein management who decided to go in a different direction, if you are going to blame somebody it should be them.


Germany has always been ahead of us in fine machining. Just the way it is. My Grandfather loves telling the story of the American company that made a piece of wire that was as thin or thinner than a human hair, and they sent it to Germany to show it off, and when they got it back the Germans had drilled a hole through it. :laughing:


----------



## robnj772 (Jan 15, 2008)

ZZDoug said:


> Your blame is misplaced buddy. In Germany a much higher percentage of manufacturing workers are unionized and their wages are higher than here in the USA as well. Yet Knipex and various other German toolmakers haven't had to "go out of the country". It was Klein management that decided to have their stuff made in China, probably so they could make a few more millions for themselves. If union labor is such a problem then why are the heavily unionized German toolmakers being so successful? Can you say better management boys and girls? German tool company management is generally composed of former craftsmen and engineers, not MBA graduates from Harvard who only care about this quarters bottom line and how much their bonuses are. Klein tools used to be just as good as anything from Germany or anywhere else, but not now. It was Klein management who decided to go in a different direction, if you are going to blame somebody it should be them.



The Trade unions in Germany are much much different then the unions in the untied states. It is more of collective bargaining and in the industrial companies the employees that are elected sit on the board of the company.

There is much more to it then just that, in germany the unions work better with the companies and don't just toss a rat out front and pull all that other bs.


----------



## robnj772 (Jan 15, 2008)

BababooeyHTJ said:


> I've owned 10 pairs of Klein pliers over the years. Not once ever had an issue. The one pair of Knipex pliers that I owned and never abused couldn't cut a damn sheetrock screw the first time that I tried. Thats enough for me, I'll stick to what I know works.


So if you never had an issue why did you go thru 10 pliers?

What happened to them?


----------



## BababooeyHTJ (May 31, 2013)

robnj772 said:


> So if you never had an issue why did you go thru 10 pliers?
> 
> What happened to them?


Probably not 10 pairs maybe that was an exaggeration. Probably closer to 6. When I started out I had a bad habit of putting holes in my pliers. Of course you've never done that and are on the first pair of pliers that you started out with, Knipex brand no doubt too.


----------



## ZZDoug (Apr 30, 2008)

robnj772 said:


> The Trade unions in Germany are much much different then the unions in the untied states ... and don't ... pull all that other bs.


You said "You can thank the greedy unions by pushing for wages so high they had to go out of the country or go under". But unions or no unions, the manufacturing wages in Germany are higher than in the USA and the toolmakers there have neither had to go out of country or gone under. By saying that Klein management went out of country because of wages being too high, you are essentially saying that they aren't too bright - German toolmakers are thriving even though they pay higher wages. The truth is that the real greed is from Klein management who thought they could boost their bottom lines by selling cheaper quality to unsuspecting customers.


----------



## robnj772 (Jan 15, 2008)

ZZDoug said:


> You said "You can thank the greedy unions by pushing for wages so high they had to go out of the country or go under". But unions or no unions, the manufacturing wages in Germany are higher than in the USA and the toolmakers there have neither had to go out of country or gone under. By saying that Klein management went out of country because of wages being too high, you are essentially saying that they aren't too bright - German toolmakers are thriving even though they pay higher wages. The truth is that the real greed is from Klein management who thought they could boost their bottom lines by selling cheaper quality to unsuspecting customers.


And you have been on this forum for five years and have 28 posts


----------



## ZZDoug (Apr 30, 2008)

Nice change of subject. I bow to your massive post count. Shame on me for having a life and not coming here to mouth off more often.


----------



## robnj772 (Jan 15, 2008)

ZZDoug said:


> Nice change of subject. I bow to your massive post count. Shame on me for having a life and not coming here to mouth off more often.


:sleeping:


----------

